# Over a month in Savannah county Jail. Free at last! -Mike Pauley- <-- That...



## Az Tek (Mar 8, 2012)

To start out sorry guys for not getting back to any of your messages. This would be due to the fact that me and JAdams just spent over a month in Chatham county Jail in Savannah Georgia. So to those of you we were suppose to meet up with sorry as well.

To make a long story short. We've been out for about 2 hours. We spent over a month. Did 30 days on a 12 month sentence with the stipulation that we are permanently banned from the county. the judge gave us 48 hours to get out.

I've spent many years hopping on the west coast and never through GA or SC. this was new to me. But from experience I was dead sure about everything. Everything went well to. Except for this. We left Florence SC and heading on a SBD towards Jacksonville FL. We stopped in Savannah to get supplies etc, well as we exited the train we decided we wanted to exit the yard just as fast. There was a fence that ran the length of the yard. A fence that 'we thought' Separated the public world from the train yard. This fence however separated the CSX Yard from the Fort Hunter Air Field. A military installation. The base here in GA. We made it a total of maybe 100 yards before we were slammed by the Military Police. These guys were not fucking playing either. Guns drawn and gung ho they dropped us to the ground and arrested us. Took us back to the MPStation and charged us with a Federal Criminal Trespass and slapped us with a fullbar from the Base. (We go to Federal Court for this in April.) Instead of releasing us, they called the CSX Police. and told them they ought two hoppers. This is when good ole Special Agent Mike Pauley. arrived. We were then hit with Riding train with out a ticket, Intrusion upon tracks, and yet again another Criminal Trespass. the CSX Cop did not let us go either. He then released us to Savannah Metro Police and taken to jail.

Finally after a month in jail the judge hears our case. Gives us a 12 month sentence with 30 days credit for time served. And 48 hours to get out of town or we do the other 11 months in county or up the road.

The moral of this Story. Do not turn right when you exit the yard in Savannah. Continue south down the track or come back north if at night.

Back in the free world.... Woot!

(Mike Pauley - For those of you who have had a run in with him or who ever in the future might hes not a bad guy. He did a lot for us to help us out. Considering all, as far as bulls go, he's the chillest we've come across. Just a heads up. )


----------



## JAdams87 (Mar 8, 2012)

I can say that all of this is true unfortunately and Mike is alright he kept our gear know that metro wouldn't and bought us food after we got out


----------



## Circles (Mar 9, 2012)

Dam dude. That crazy i no the base ur talking about too. Yea if u would of kept walking towards the bridge and under it theres a hole in the fence's there that u go though and up under the bridge to the high way and u can walk in town that way. Yea up under the bridge there were the hole in the fence is that's a good hop out. I hopped out there a thew time's. Good to here ur out brother.


----------



## Doobie_D (Mar 9, 2012)

i almost made the same mistake trying to exit the Southover yard this summer. Thought about cutting a hole in the fence cause i could see the road just on the other side But noticed the "property of the US" signs and thought better of it. After bumbling back and forth trying to figure the best plan of action i decided to try my luck to the left on the small road with a house on it that eventually lead to Garrard ave. Fairly long walk into town.

Welcome back to Freedom!


----------



## Az Tek (Mar 9, 2012)

Hell yeah man. The MP's said we weren't the first to stumble in. An they were dicks to. Pretty much brutal. Yeah, thanks man. Loving it.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sorry to bump this, but I did check out the Southover yard on Google maps. I noticed a few openings on the far southwest end that goes into a small neighborhood. In fact if you find yourself in the 4 track section, there is a dead end leading into Garrard avenue. That road should be some kind of retreat point to get away from both the CSX and the AAF jurisdictions. The dead end part may also give riders a hideout in case they come across any string they can catch on the fly, just make sure you looks both ways for MP and the bulls.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Jan 2, 2017)

Damn. Sketchy shit. One wrong turn and 30 days in jail. Any areas in Canada where this is an issue?


----------



## mjpauley (Jul 18, 2022)

Az Tek said:


> To start out sorry guys for not getting back to any of your messages. This would be due to the fact that me and JAdams just spent over a month in Chatham county Jail in Savannah Georgia. So to those of you we were suppose to meet up with sorry as well.
> 
> To make a long story short. We've been out for about 2 hours. We spent over a month. Did 30 days on a 12 month sentence with the stipulation that we are permanently banned from the county. the judge gave us 48 hours to get out.
> 
> ...



You two guys were straight with me and I had no problem buying you lunch on the way out of town. And yes that is me when I was an Army Drill Sergeant. 
Everyone stay safe and ride sober!


----------



## Peacemaker1234 (Jul 24, 2022)

Glad you made it out safe


----------



## mjpauley (Jul 24, 2022)

Just FYI, No Bull in Savannah anymore!


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 15, 2022)

LOL the mother of all thread bumps right there


----------



## sevedemanos (Aug 15, 2022)

Az Tek said:


> To start out sorry guys for not getting back to any of your messages. This would be due to the fact that me and JAdams just spent over a month in Chatham county Jail in Savannah Georgia. So to those of you we were suppose to meet up with sorry as well.
> 
> To make a long story short. We've been out for about 2 hours. We spent over a month. Did 30 days on a 12 month sentence with the stipulation that we are permanently banned from the county. the judge gave us 48 hours to get out.
> 
> ...



lol. damnnnn

only ever done 4 days max. id be fucking pissed after 30.


----------



## Gooseman (Aug 27, 2022)

Wow that's quite a story. Sorry you went through it but I am glad you're out now. Stay safe!


----------

